# Display time of day in book



## sid316 (Dec 10, 2017)

Silly question. I had my Kindle Fire 8 HD set to display the time of day in the upper left corner as I was reading books. 
  That has disappeared, so I chatted with Amazon support which said that feature was not available. Funny, since I already had it.
  Does anyone know how t make that re-appear? It's no big deal, I just liked being able to glance at the upper left corner of the page and see the time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sid316 said:


> Silly question. I had my Kindle Fire 8 HD set to display the time of day in the upper left corner as I was reading books.
> That has disappeared, so I chatted with Amazon support which said that feature was not available. Funny, since I already had it.
> Does anyone know how t make that re-appear? It's no big deal, I just liked being able to glance at the upper left corner of the page and see the time.


Welcome to KBoards!

I can't get to my Fire right now...but on the Kindle app on the iPad, tapping in the upper left hand corner toggles the time-of-day on and off. Have you tried that?

Betsy


----------



## sid316 (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks so much, that did it. Interesting that Amazon support said that feature didn't even exist!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I'm glad you found us and we could help!

Betsy


----------

